# Need help identifying a craftsman garden tractor I bought and now need to get parts for, thanks



## skyguynca (5 mo ago)

I just bought this used a few weeks about. I know it is an 80's model. But there is no model tag on it anywhere. I need to get a manual and new belts for it. Can anyone help me identify it?

Thanks,
David
Griffithville AR


----------



## skyguynca (5 mo ago)




----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/tractor-brands/craftsman/craftsman-lawn-tractors.html



To determine your model, would you mind cleaning the model,type and code numbers on the Briggs engine and attach another photo of the engine info, from that the engine build date will be apparrent and then that will give a reasonable year build and model number for your mower.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with FredM, that engine tag could use a couple swipes. 
Meanwhile,
This looks like an early 90's Craftsman Garden Tractor, probably a 917.25589
The engine was built in 1993 so, I'd guess it's a 93.


----------



## skyguynca (5 mo ago)

Thanks guys. A couple of people on the other garden tractor forum Identified it correctly as a GT6000 917.255.970

Thanks for the help


----------

